# quick release fittings on harness



## shorthorsemom (Jan 15, 2012)

Spin off of other thread.. Anybody out there use quick release fittings on their driving harness? Can you show types and where they are installed or describe what you use please? My swing tree has hooks to put the traces on, not the slot and pin type of swing tree. I was reading where people have quick release fittings on their harnesses, now I am curious as to how and where they are installed. I googled, but the websites only show the fittings, not how they are used. thanks Adair


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 15, 2012)

I do not use them, but many of my friends do...one thing to be very careful of is the fitting not being strong enough. You definitely get what you pay for...there are cheap little quick disconnects that LOOK the same as the proper ones, but it is a $50+ well spent to get the proper rated fitting from a marine or carriage shop.


----------



## Al B (Jan 16, 2012)

They are called snap shackles. I have some harnesses with them sewn in to the end of the traces or you can buy adapters. Janie at Chimicum can get you some that buckle into the slotted traces.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think you could safely use them with a standard hook-end singletree, I've most commonly seen them attached to a welded loop such as you'll see on your Aerocrown singletree, and that's the safest way to use them. It's preferable I would think to have them attached to the cart rather than to the trace ends as otherwise those heavy shackles are going to be whapping your horse in the ribcage and flank every time you swing a trace over his back.




Owie!

One person on here has managed to use them with the hook-end singletree on his Hyperbike but I haven't heard how that worked out.





Leia


----------



## Matthijs (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is how I have it set up, do not forget to use a pull string on the shackle to give you more power to release it!!


----------

